# Very descriptive weight gain stories.



## The Fat Man

I'm looking for some of the better, very descriptive female weight gain stories. Very detailed descriptions of the actual gaining, how she changes, etc. If someone with an idea of what I'm looking for has any in mind, I'd love a link or an author to look up.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Phrozen

Ahh yes. I too am on the unending quest of finding stories like that. 

I have been told that I'm somewhat decent in that regard, so you can check out one of the stories I started writing a while back: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22299

And I'll list a few others I'm familiar with that I think fit the bill to some extent in comparison to others at varying degrees. Of course, there're loads more out there I'm sure so keep looking.

The Munchies
The Mirror
Fun Size
Booty Bustin
Woman Takes on 72 Pound Steak 
Breaking Seams
Gina Cubed

These just name a few and none of which I may consider "VERY descriptive" but yea. And all of these can be found in the old Library


----------



## biackrlng

thanks for the info


----------



## BTB

One of my faves 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/dairy.html


One of the longest in the story section


----------



## Phrozen

BTB said:


> One of my faves
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/dairy.html
> 
> 
> One of the longest in the story section



Of course! This is one of those annoying one's that slipped my mind... Good call on that one BTB. I like this one a lot too.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

God, I'd forgotten The Munchies was on this site, that's an old favorite. I took a look at that Dairy Matters - unfortunately, the jarring tense flip-flop is a sufficient put-off that I don't even feel like editing it for syntax.


----------



## ravfa

Hey Fat Man & the rest of you looking for a good descriptive story, here's a suggestion from the Weight Room story archives. It's a very lengthy (I printed it out & it ran almost 50 pages) multi-parter from a few years ago called "A Look in the Mirror." The author posted under the name Brain Dead Head, & it's the only thing by him (or her). Takes a little while to get going. . .being so long you have to devote a some time to it. But I think it's very well worth it - it's actually one of my all time favorite gain stories (I've reread it a few times). It's got some of THE most detailed, descriptive, erotic, arousing depictions of insatiable gluttony & extreme weight gain (& the changes wrought by it) I've ever come across. Please let me know how you like it!
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/a_look_in_1.html


----------



## Phrozen

ravfa said:


> Hey Fat Man & the rest of you looking for a good descriptive story, here's a suggestion from the Weight Room story archives. It's a very lengthy (I printed it out & it ran almost 50 pages) multi-parter from a few years ago called "A Look in the Mirror." The author posted under the name Brain Dead Head, & it's the only thing by him (or her). Takes a little while to get going. . .being so long you have to devote a some time to it. But I think it's very well worth it - it's actually one of my all time favorite gain stories (I've reread it a few times). It's got some of THE most detailed, descriptive, erotic, arousing depictions of insatiable gluttony & extreme weight gain (& the changes wrought by it) I've ever come across. Please let me know how you like it!
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/a_look_in_1.html



ahh yes.. another very good call. I sat through this one once before and must agree that it is very well done. Quite lengthy, which unfortunately is a turnoff for a lot of people, but for anyone with the willpower and/or intrigue and/or ability to read through it all: definitely a good one. 

good call rafva


----------



## The Fat Man

ravfa said:


> Hey Fat Man & the rest of you looking for a good descriptive story, here's a suggestion from the Weight Room story archives. It's a very lengthy (I printed it out & it ran almost 50 pages) multi-parter from a few years ago called "A Look in the Mirror." The author posted under the name Brain Dead Head, & it's the only thing by him (or her). Takes a little while to get going. . .being so long you have to devote a some time to it. But I think it's very well worth it - it's actually one of my all time favorite gain stories (I've reread it a few times). It's got some of THE most detailed, descriptive, erotic, arousing depictions of insatiable gluttony & extreme weight gain (& the changes wrought by it) I've ever come across. Please let me know how you like it!
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/a_look_in_1.html



Now that's the ticket right there! Wow, awesome find Rav, thanks tons.

Long, good story, loads of detailed descriptions of the gain itself.. love it, love it.


----------



## ravfa

My pleasure guys, glad you enjoyed . Nice to be able to share tips on this stuff among afficianados. For some reason they don't cover Feeder Fiction in English 101. . .
Personally, being an addicted reader who can get into big novels, lengthy stories don't put me off. As long as it's well written, plotted, & characterized, with lots of pay-off (ie, juicy descriptions of eating/fat/gain), the detail & length helps get you really into the story. . .lost in the author's world for a little while. . .
I've always been sorry Brain Dead Head, whoever he/she is, never posted anything else. If you're out there, & read this. . .pretty please. . .?


----------



## karbonpotassium

J.P. has done an absolutely outstanding job with his _Heavy Debt_ story. It is far longer and detailed than any other WG story that I can recall at the moment and it is still not done yet. He just made a new post yesterday. I believe it fits your criteria well.

Heavy Debt by JP (SSBBW, Force feeding, ~XWG)
Heavy Debt by JP (Cont.) (SSBBW, Force feeding, ~XWG)
Heavy Debt 3 - by JP (SSBBW, Sci-Fi, Force-Feeding, ~XWG)
Heavy Debt Part 4 & 5 - by JP (SSBBW, Sci-Fi, Force-Feeding, ~XWG)


----------



## JP.

karbonpotassium said:


> J.P. has done an absolutely outstanding job with his _Heavy Debt_ story. It is far longer and detailed than any other WG story that I can recall at the moment and it is still not done yet. He just made a new post yesterday. I believe it fits your criteria well.
> 
> Heavy Debt by JP (SSBBW, Force feeding, ~XWG)
> Heavy Debt by JP (Cont.) (SSBBW, Force feeding, ~XWG)
> Heavy Debt 3 - by JP (SSBBW, Sci-Fi, Force-Feeding, ~XWG)
> Heavy Debt Part 4 & 5 - by JP (SSBBW, Sci-Fi, Force-Feeding, ~XWG)



Hey thanks for the props!


----------



## Lardibutts

I agree with all of the above - especially the description of Sarah in "A Look in the Mirror." after she wakes up in bed with the sun slanting across her much enlarged SSBW form.

Another recommendation I'd like to offer is "BUF readers letters" here I enjoyed them so much I copied them onto my back-up drive - along with "A License To Eat (Originally appeared in BUF's Erotic Encounters column)" by Donna L., Torrance California March 1993 which sadly seems to have vanished from the library.


----------



## nhoj

Here is it: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/erotic_4.html


----------



## mcshazbot

Phrozen said:


> Ahh yes. I too am on the unending quest of finding stories like that.
> 
> I have been told that I'm somewhat decent in that regard, so you can check out one of the stories I started writing a while back: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=22299
> 
> And I'll list a few others I'm familiar with that I think fit the bill to some extent in comparison to others at varying degrees. Of course, there're loads more out there I'm sure so keep looking.
> 
> The Munchies
> The Mirror
> Fun Size
> Booty Bustin
> Woman Takes on 72 Pound Steak
> Breaking Seams
> Gina Cubed
> 
> These just name a few and none of which I may consider "VERY descriptive" but yea. And all of these can be found in the old Library



gina cubed is one of my ABSOLUTE favorites! :smitten:

http://dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/gina_cubed.html


----------



## Lardibutts

> Here is it: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/We.../erotic_4.html


 Thanks for that. I wonder why the search engine in "stories" wouldn't find it for me.


----------

